# Pic time



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

Been awhile since posting pics, these are going to be from different homes, and from different stages. These first sets are from what i had to fix in one master shower.


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

...


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

Bad construction method vs better construction method ... sad thing is my boss was ok with the flopping block they had in there before, probably because he wouldn't have to deal with the issue later, it would be me.


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

This was the starting point of those drains. Unlevel on opposing planes.


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

New slope to drains and liner and she's done. I noticed the stub ups for the freestanding tub aren't remotely close to center. I told him I needed to bust it up and fix it but for some reason my boss doesn't think it's a big issue at all, he thinks I'll be able to just hook it up ... sorry, but what a dumba$$, he will just end up paying for it later.

Barrel lav is from a different home trimmed out a few weeks ago.


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

First pic is what I do if the hole is too close to the sink and there is enough shank sticking down to still get the nut on good. Ignore the black plastic thing, it's part of their proprietary captured nut/wrench.

2 and 3 are of that tub i posted a few weeks ago, HO complained about the black overflow washer, so I customised an 1 1/2 escutcheon which ended up taking me two hours and 3 escutcheons to get the angle correct. We billed T&M.

Neat fan.

Two .308 bullet holes later and it is still working better than when new.


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

Two of that tub in the post about how to stick them down. Tub filler is in the ceiling, comes out in a nice fat solid stream. Definitely planned for the h2o to hit the angle of the tub and not the bottom to reduce splashing and the plan worked.

Pics of what happens when a HO tries to use a bobcat and has no clue. :laughing: :laughing:


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

...


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Shower pan liner looks good, nice and neat. The pre-formed dam corners look neatly installed too.


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

Steam head fitting ... hole too small, wood in the way, drop ear 90 too shallow ... tried to cut the depth in the 2x4 block with a forsner bit, block split as soon as the bit touched because the idiots nailed in the same line on the 2x4 making it already want to split ...


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

Don't know why the thumb nails are coming up flipped, but when you click on the pics they show up correct. Anyways, blocking in, had to cut the end off my little crescent to fit because I didn't have the appropriate size socket. Got er done.


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

Tommy plumber said:


> Shower pan liner looks good, nice and neat. The pre-formed dam corners look neatly installed too.


Thanks. I glue the liner to the bottom edge, side and top edge at the threshold, helps keep that area flat and crisp edged. Usually need two light wipes of contact cement with a little time between wipes on the concrete since it likes to soak up the first wipe.

For the corners, I preapply contact cement to the wood where the dam corner goes, then cement the liner, then another coat on the wood, then the dam corner, then press together. I'll use the soft end of my Estwing hammer to really press in the corners and i use a dry sponge under a 2x4 on the flats and stand on it.


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

Yeah, this sucked, storm blew some fencing under my truck on passenger side and I didn't notice until i heard it wrapped up half way down the street. It was only about two or three feet, but that stuff was hard to cut free.


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

More of the shower with the steam unit and thermasol control and speaker/shower head unit. Crazy shower system with speakers, bluetooth, video, steam, lights. I have a video of the system somewhere on my phone. Will post it later.

Same house, pic of the kitchen sink with waay too much stuff going on. Marble guy thought the faucet was 3 hole bridge, so he had to buy a nice expensive matching hole plug from Waterstone.


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

Link to the video of the shower system in action. Big swing in music style between first song and second song to play. Lol.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Sorry to hear that your brass wing ell was roughed-in too shallow. Not fun having to re-do with all the tile and marble installed.

I just roughed-in a steam generator for the first time in my {23} year plumbing career. I'll be setting the trim and doing the final any time now.

The unit uses a lot of amps. The master electrician on the job was telling me that the lights may dim when the unit starts up.....:laughing: It uses a lot of juice.


----------

